# Omg..how big is he going to get?!



## BroadfordQueen (18 June 2008)

My whippet dog is growing and growing...! Luckily the bitch is a nice size 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But same can't be said for Jack...

Here he is at 8 weeks, when he first arrived:





And now, 12 weeks old:






Lol! Seriously though, at what age do whippets stop growing?! Everyone thinks he is a greyhound


----------



## Acolyte (18 June 2008)

Male whippets are shockingly big now, quite often they are bigger than my little brindle greyhound bitch was!

Breed standard says dogs should be max 20" at the shoulder, but quite often they are 22 or even 23" now

ETS - BTW I want him, he is lovely  
	
	
		
		
	


	












  Its too long ago to remember when my whippets stopped growing Im afraid


----------



## BroadfordQueen (18 June 2008)

Haha, Oh dear 
	
	
		
		
	


	




He was stood up with his front paws on the windowsill earlier! We wont be able to leave any food on the kitchen sides anymore


----------



## Acolyte (18 June 2008)

LMAO - we got used to that with our lurcher, who started out as a cute ball of fluff and turned into a donkey  
	
	
		
		
	


	












  He ended up at 29" at the shoulder....


----------



## serena2005 (18 June 2008)

hes beautiful!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (18 June 2008)

Ohh shh, don't tell my mum that, she doesn't want him to grow any bigger lol! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




They still haven't learnt how to walk up the stairs yet- it's just too confusing with 4 lanky legs!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (18 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
hes beautiful! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ohh he is and he knows it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 We took the two of them to their first "outing" on Sunday, they got soo much fuss- Sky was totally impartial to it, but Jack loved all the attention


----------



## Acolyte (18 June 2008)

My mum described whippet puppies as 'improbable' cos she said you would never think they grow into such sleek, gorgeous looking adults  
	
	
		
		
	


	








  Makes me want one again...no, must stop those thoughts NOW


----------



## prose (18 June 2008)

I get mixed up between greyhounds and whippets all the time. The US whippets are *huge*. I actually thought there was a preponderance of Italian greyhounds when I visited  Badminton this year until my friend corrected me.

He's a great-looking boy, by the way.


----------



## Acolyte (18 June 2008)

Prose, when I was showing whippets 20 years ago the American influence was just beginning to be felt, and at that time that was the reason that bigger and bigger whippets were being seen in the show ring.  Not sure why it happened though  
	
	
		
		
	


	





For me the thing which seperates them from Italian Greyhounds is the amount of bone and substance they have, should be much more than for an IG  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I love whippets though, they make such fab hot water bottles


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 June 2008)

Whippet dogs certainly are bigger nowadays.  My parents used to show them in the 60s and they were a lot smaller.  A friend had a litter of whippets a couple of years ago and one of the dog pups is very big.  He doesn't do very well when shown in breed classes but wins a lot in any variety, particularly if they stand him next to large breeds


----------



## BroadfordQueen (18 June 2008)

We are thinking of taking them both to a novelty dog show in July at a county show which I am taking my horse to, they have "best puppy under 12 months" class, how do you think they would do?


----------



## Jennypenny (19 June 2008)

He is Stunning!


----------



## random_rider (19 June 2008)

Is that Inkberrow show?! We were going to take Maggie 
	
	
		
		
	


	




HE didnt look that big on sun! ! ! I think hes grown! ! ! 
They both really are gorgeous! ! !


----------



## anim999 (21 June 2008)

he could be a greyhound or a lurcher ??? di you get papers?


----------



## BroadfordQueen (22 June 2008)

Yes he is KC registered, he is deffo a whippet! We also saw his mum when we went to pick them up


----------

